# Has anyone taken viagra to increase womb lining??



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi 

Hoping someone out there can help me!

Have recently had my frozen embryo cycle cancelled due to womb lining not thickening up enough, infact it got thinner!  Have heard that you can take viagra to help with this problem.

Is anyone out there taking it and how have you got on?

Am trying to gather as much info as possible ready for my next appointment with consultant.

Hoping someone can help me!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Never heard of doing that!!!  Maybe you could ask if you can have HRT patches instead of tablets.  Worked for me.  Hormone goes straight into uterus where needed and not processed by liver and absorbed into body as a tablet is.  I certainly wouldn't go taking viagra without the doctors say so anyway.  Maybe a sellenium supplement or brazil nuts too may help?


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

I've just had FET cancelled for the 2nd time as didn't respond to the tablets.  Like tamelia says, the drs are going to try patches this time round so that might be worth a try for you.

Interestingly though I did read an article in the daily mail a few weeks ago where a couple went to america for treatment because her lining wouldn't thicken despite many attempts at treatment here and the clinic used a combination of viagra and other drugs.  She had twins.  Clearly its something that has to be taken under close medical supervision.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Thanks for your replies,
Did take oestrogen pills and patches but they didn't work. 
Have had a quick look or here and have read that a few people have taken viagra so hoping they'll get in touch. 
Don't worry, definitely won't take it unless it's all above board.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi OZNOB   I took Viagra with my last cycle (6 ivf ) was the first time my clinic has prescribed it has I have very bad lining issues.I started taking it about 5 days before DE ET and continued until test day.Its not cheap and I took 1 tablet a day.I don't think it helped my lining as I range from 5.5 to 8.9 being my best (which I got a BFP) and this cycle was a 6.9. When I filled my script I did get a few funny looks and one asked what it was for   after me explaining it was for my lining and IVF they all said its not something they had heard about.

Also side effects range from not much to bad hot flushes,not like the ones you get on oestrogen but worse and heart palpitations.I have never done patches but oral HRT treble dose and Heparin as it helps with blood thinning. 

Ask at your next app and see how you get on Good luck     any other questions pm me  

Shaz xx


----------

